# BMQ/ Borden ACS



## Guy. E (24 Nov 2005)

Hello, My name is Edward Guy. i am new to these boards and in the process of joining the AF. however i am not new to the military, I was born in CFB Chilliwack and posted to Shilo with my dad who is now retired form the regs and doing the Moe' thing. just as well, i did the Air Cadet thing too.

i already did a search for BMQ and found nothing. my question is this: what actually goes on in BMQ for the air guys? the recruiting sight isn't much help, it just gives the BASIC outlines as I'm sure allot of you know. id like to know physically what you do as well as everything else that goes on.

my next question is how is the ACS course? that is the only thing i am applying for what is all required once enlisted on the course? 

Thanks for your time.

E Guy


----------



## aesop081 (24 Nov 2005)

Guy. E said:
			
		

> i already did a search for BMQ and found nothing.



You found nothing ? on this site ?   :



> my question is this: what actually goes on in BMQ for the air guys?



Same thing that goes on for the army and navy guys   :



> the recruiting sight isn't much help, it just gives the BASIC outlines as I'm sure allot of you know. id like to know physically what you do as well as everything else that goes on.



The recruiting site has plenty of info.   This site does as well.........if only you had bothered looking around   :



> my next question is how is the ACS course? that is the only thing i am applying for what is all required once enlisted on the course?



It is NOT a course.....thats why its called aircrew *selection* !!

All that and you say you are not new to the military   :



			
				Guy. E said:
			
		

> however i am not new to the military, I was born in CFB Chilliwack and posted to Shilo with my dad who is now retired form the regs and doing the Moe' thing. just as well, i did the Air Cadet thing too.



Guess you didnt learn anything from your dad either.  And the cadet thing is going to win you some freinds here !!


----------



## Guy. E (24 Nov 2005)

yea, the thing is.. things change over 20 years... of the searches i did, i didn't find anything usefull to me. 

i cant tell if your being sarcastic or serious with the cadet thing... ???

please at least point me to a link about the modern antics of BMQ in St Jean. 

the thing is my dad is a mechanic at 26 Field... it doesent help allot with the whole air thing, nether do my contacts/ friends in 2PP or 1CER.


----------



## Guy. E (25 Nov 2005)

Oh, one more thing...

Aircraft Structures Tec is refered to ACS...

http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/airforce/jobs_e.aspx



> It is NOT a course.....thats why its called aircrew selection !!



 ???


----------



## aesop081 (25 Nov 2005)

Guy. E said:
			
		

> Oh, one more thing...
> 
> Aircraft Structures Tec is refered to ACS...
> 
> ...



My bad....was thinking of something else......


----------



## childs56 (26 Nov 2005)

Hey guys before we jump all over a guy please ensure that we have our facts straight. 
On occasions I have been on here and tried to do a search and come up with little or nothing in regards to the subject I was looking for. A lot depends on the server and who all is on at any one time.  Most of the time it might be the word the person in using. 

Give them the info or at least the link to what they are asking for, If you do not know then say so. DON'T jump all over the guy.

Cheers all


----------

